# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Выбор между двумя системами

## quake-1000

Здравствуйте!
Помогите определелиться в смысле небольшого апгрейда.

Имеется система:
1. Мать asus p5p800
2. Память ddr 1gb
3. Видео asus n6200ge 128mb
4. Проц Pentium 4 505 2.66gz

Система №2
1. Мать ASUS P5WD2
2. Проц Intel Pentium D 930 (3 Ггц) BOX
3. видео pci-e
4. память ddr2

Имеет ли большой смысл обмена и каковы показатели производительности данных систем.
И если можно, напишите примерные цены на эти комплектующие.
Спасибо!

----------


## Grant

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 18 секунд_



> Имеется система:
> 1. Мать asus p5p800
> 2. Память ddr 1gb
> 3. Видео asus n6200ge 128mb
> 4. Проц Pentium 4 505 2.66gz
> 
> Система №2
> 1. Мать ASUS P5WD2
> 2. Проц Intel Pentium D 930 (3 Ггц) BOX
> ...


Для начала напиши данные поточнее, желательно вместе с ценами, а потом уже , судя по полученным данным, можно сказать

----------

